

New Research Shows Success Doesn't Make Women Less Likable - eugenesia
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2013/04/leaning_in_without_hesitation.html

======
eugenesia
But I do agree with one of the commenters, who said that "women have to work
to maintain likeability by walking the tightrope of the double bind. Women who
are too masculine (which they must be to succeed) often are NOT liked. Those
who are must be good at tightropes."

